# Broken Tombstone Finished



## Uruk-Hai

I just finished a new tombstone I've been working on. I had the idea for it and laid it out on the foam last year but never got it finished before Halloween.

For this one I wanted something a bit out of the ordinary. I remember when I visited some old cemeteries that there are always a few tombstones lying broken on the ground - victims of time & neglect or vandalism. I thought a tombstone that had fallen over and cracked into pieces would be an unusual addition to Blackstone Cemetery for 2009.

First I designed the tombstone as had originally appeared. I came up with an engraving based on some actual historical designs but substituted Ann Blackstone as the name. The epitaph was transferred to the foam and carved using a wood-burner tool. I then planned out where it would be broken so that the lettering was still readable but looked natural. I cut the foam into five pieces and added cracks. A scrap piece of plywood served as the base and I arranged the broken pieces in a way to look like it had toppled backwards and shattered on impact.

The next step was to build up the thickness of the foam and cut them on angles so that it looked like it was lying on the ground in a natural manner and also so it wasn't just flat where it might not be seen. To do this I took scrap pieces of foam and cut them out in the shape of the tombstone fragments but cut the backs on angle so that each pieces would sit at different heights and angles. Some spackling was used to smooth out any seams between the boards to make it look like one solid piece but I didn't worry about making it too smooth since it's supposed to be old and broken.

I painted it in the same manner as my other tombstones by applying a medium to dark grey base coat over everything, taking special care to get it into all the cracks & lettering. Once dry use a natural sea sponge to dab on a lighter grey. This really brings out the lettering and texture. A bit of dry-brushing with a light brown finished the painting. For final detailing I hot-glued down some fake grass in and around the broken pieces to make it look old and overgrown.

I'm looking forward to setting this one out to really capture the look of an old and forgotten cemetery.


----------



## Devils Chariot

That's a nice piece of work there Uruk-Hai! Very cool and I think it will add another level of realism to your graveyard. Whenever I have been tromping around graveyards on the east coast it seems like half the tombstones are damaged, whether they fell over, broke, or have had almost all of the inscriptions weathered away. I think this prop shifts the foam tombstone graveyard from "decoration" to "re-creation".


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That's my new favorite tombstone! Not only a very creative idea, but splendidly executed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well done, Uruk! Now all you have to do is let the rest of your yard go to seed and you'll have completed the authentic abandoned graveyard look


----------



## jdubbya

That is just so creative and well executed! What a great idea, one I've never seen in a home haunt before. Your stones are among the best anywhere, IMO. Really nice work!


----------



## The Watcher

Great idea, you did a nice job on it also. But I haven't seen a bad from you yet. You have some very nice stones.


----------



## Spooky1

Great work. That will really help give your graveyard an aged look.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I'll say it here too, totally unique and great look! I will duplicate or maybe take a trip to Ontario to "borrow" yet another prop!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

That is so neat. When can you send mine?


----------



## halloween71

Love it very different.


----------



## KStone

*T-Stone*

Very good work Uruk. I have never seen a tombstone set up like that. Great job with the detail.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

Wow, that looks great! I'd love to see you do one that has the top broken off but is still standing.


----------



## MotelSixx

I used a BROKEN store bought tombstone before, but never laid down. WOW!!! Very impressive!!!! great work!!!!!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Thanks so much everyone! It really means a lot coming from such a talented group of haunters that we have here.

Just to clarify as I got some questions on another forum, the foam pieces are permanently glued down to the plywood base which was then painted in a sort of black/brown/green mixture to help camouflage it. The tuffs of grass "growing" up between the cracks are various fake plastic plants from Michael's and dollar stores. I drilled a small hole and then used hot glue to "plant" them one by one. Here's another photo that better shows how it looks not on the lawn.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dixie

That's just beautiful U-H.. but oh-so-painful when thinking about execution!! Very realistic jagged marble edges. Thanks for sharing something so unique with us!


----------



## dave the dead

Nice work Man! I love it!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Man your stuff is so cool. Great work yet again. I go to your site for insiration all the time.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Absolutely Perfect!


----------



## Denhaunt

Wow - this is the kind of stuff I really, really, love. Great idea - great final product. I may have to put this one on the fast track for this year. Worst case scenario - I do what you did and just make sure I get it done for next year. Cheers!


----------



## Just Whisper

I guess I have to bow down to yet another of our genius prop masters. Unequaled by any tombstone I have seen. I give it a big 10+.


----------



## dubbax3

this is awesome, great concept.


----------



## Warrant2000

Totally cool! How I long for pink foam.


----------



## Ghostess

What a great idea! You always see them at real cemeteries, so why not in a haunter's cemetery? LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!


----------



## Spider Rider

It looks like legions of Uruk-Hai trampled poor Ms. Blackstone. You are the Man...or the Orc or some kind of unholy hybrid birthed in the bowels of Isengard. Great work!


----------



## Scary Godmother

That is so cool! Great concept, and great job making it look so real!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Thanks again everyone! It really means a lot coming from such a creative group. Here is the original photo I found online which was the inspiration for my version.


----------



## jaege

I am guessing that is a pic of a real stone? Funny, yours looks better.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Hmmmm. I think we'll be seeing lots of broken tombstones popping up in other people's haunts. Mine included. That is awesome Uruk-Hai!


----------



## DarkLore

Sweet.


----------



## Hallowennie315

I always noticed how some stones were broken but never took the time to make one. That looks great. I might have to borrow the idea? Just to let you know, I love all of your tombstones. They look so realistic.


----------



## Ghoul Friday

Looks really great. Good way to mix it up in the cemetery.


----------



## cerinad

OH, I really like that! Nice work!


----------



## KimilyTheStrange

Awesome!!! I will take two please.


----------



## HauntCast

Very original and creative.


----------



## Lilly

Very Cool Uruk..
Im glad you drilled a hole before glueing the Plants..the glue will melt in the sun

Great Job


----------



## IMU

Always great work! Very well done.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

beautiful and splended


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Nice addition. I like the new flowers growing through the old....Life goes on!


----------



## Hallow

That's a great look . Very realistic


----------



## Revenant

Major sweeet. You're one of the best tombstone makers on the continent. That is so perfect... so simple, yet so -- until now -- undone. You may be starting a trend.


----------



## hpropman

Wow that is fantastic. How did you break the stone or did you use a foam cutter?


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Thanks guys! 

I first planned out the cuts so the epitaph would remain somewhat readable and then I cut the foam by making the cracks on the surface with a wood burner tool and the going as far through as I could (I was using 2" thick foam). I then used a utility knife to sort of saw through the rest, not really being concerned about a nice edge since it was supposed to appear broken. Hope that helps.


----------



## hpropman

Cool thanks it does


----------

